# CSIS Priority Area -- Information Security Threats ?



## Mike5 (26 Nov 2010)

The CSIS website describes Information Security Threats as a priority and gives several examples.  Is anyone aware of anything available in the public domain (i.e. speeches, articles, etc) with respect to CSIS careers in this area?


----------



## Monsoon (26 Nov 2010)

http://www.csis.gc.ca/crrs/thr-eng.asp

Probably "Technologists" and "Information Technology Specialists"


----------

